# UPS suggestion for GFX & PSU upgrade



## anirbandd (Oct 28, 2012)

I am planning to upgrade to a HD7750 card. i am currently on a crappy PSU. so i will be upgrading to a Corsair 430cxv2. 
the main problem lies with my UPS. i bought around a month back. its a BR600CI.. its 360 Watts     / 600 VA. there is absolutely no question of replacing it so soon. 

now the question: both my CPU and Monitor (80W) will be driven by the UPS. will the current UPS be able serve its purpose if there is a power cut, i.e., will it give me some back up, say 2-3 mins(just the time to save my game/work and shut down immediately), incase the power goes off? if yes, what will the approx time?? *[please note that the total wattage needed will be around 510W, whereas the UPS itself is 360W/600VA.]*

if no.. well then. goodbye upgrade.


----------



## debarshi (Oct 28, 2012)

Well, AFAIK CX430 is Active PFC PSU, and the UPS is "Waveform Type -  Stepped approximation to a sinewave", a modified sine wave.
So it is more likely to not work, as Active PFC Psu dont particularly like cheaper UPS 

Mine didn't work, and I learnt the hard way..... and now my whole PC is on direct power line.........until I can afford one of those true sine wave UPS (above 5k)


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 29, 2012)

debarshi said:


> Well, AFAIK CX430 is Active PFC PSU, and the UPS is "Waveform Type -  Stepped approximation to a sinewave", a modified sine wave.
> So it is more likely to not work, as Active PFC Psu dont particularly like cheaper UPS
> 
> *Mine didn't work, and I learnt the hard way*..... and now my whole PC is on direct power line.........until I can afford one of those true sine wave UPS (above 5k)



details, kindly??


----------



## icebags (Oct 29, 2012)

just check the battery is good, assuming u dong have crt and an uber overclocked proccy, u should get ~10 minutes backup/more with a 7AH standard ups battery.


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2012)

I think the UPS and PSu combo will work just fine ..


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 29, 2012)

icebags said:


> just check the battery is good, *assuming u dont have crt* and an *uber overclocked proccy*, u should get ~10 minutes backup/more with a 7AH standard ups battery.


- the battery is fine. its 1month old. i have an LG studioworks CRT. the proc is NOT OCed.



topgear said:


> I think the UPS and PSu combo will work just fine ..


 :nervous: its just that i'll be making a biggish investment here and i want to absolutely sure before hand. i am pretty sure the sales people at the shops know shi*'sworth, so asking them would be a farce. i am asking coz you guys have lots of experience in these matters. i'll hang around the forum for few more days, poking around and disturbing people till i can reach a satisfactory result.


----------



## debarshi (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: UPS suggestion for GFX &amp; PSU upgrade*

Oh well, everytime power went out, the system turned off directly w/o going into backup mode while connected to UPS
It worked fine with my "INTEX" el cheapo PSU but not with the CX430.................

If you are lucky, it will work..................


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: UPS suggestion for GFX &amp; PSU upgrade*

i will be using the 430cxV2... ??

btw.. i saw somewhere that the corsair 450 costs less than the 430cxv2. why is this so??


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2012)

because 80+ certification costs money


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 30, 2012)

oh.. hmmm. as long as it is the better option im gonna go for it.


----------



## topgear (Oct 31, 2012)

it's better to stick with cx430v2 though it costs a few bucks extra compared to vs450 which don't has any proper reviews.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 31, 2012)

yup... better shell out a few buck now than suffering later on. gonna stick with cx430v2.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: UPS suggestion for GFX &amp; PSU upgrade*



debarshi said:


> Well, AFAIK CX430 is Active PFC PSU, and the UPS is "Waveform Type -  Stepped approximation to a sinewave", a modified sine wave.
> So it is more likely to not work, as Active PFC Psu dont particularly like cheaper UPS
> 
> Mine didn't work, and I learnt the hard way..... and now my whole PC is on direct power line.........until I can afford one of those true sine wave UPS (above 5k)





debarshi said:


> Oh well, everytime power went out, the system turned off directly w/o going into backup mode while connected to UPS
> It worked fine with my "INTEX" el cheapo PSU but not with the CX430.................
> 
> If you are lucky, it will work..................



Sorry for the bump on old post. 

Just wanted to say, the PSU-UPS combo is alive and kickin'!! i have had loadsheddings, but nothing of the sort as said above has happened.


----------



## debarshi (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow............ Way to go............ Any noise from PSU???


----------



## topgear (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: UPS suggestion for GFX &amp; PSU upgrade*



anirbandd said:


> Sorry for the bump on old post.
> 
> Just wanted to say, the PSU-UPS combo is alive and kickin'!! i have had loadsheddings, but nothing of the sort as said above has happened.



as expected  anyway, glad to know and thanks for the feedback - some people just creates thread and when they solve their issue feels no urge to provide the final result/feedback.


----------



## debarshi (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey topgear, so why am I the unlucky one anyway????


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 5, 2012)

topgear said:


> as expected  anyway, glad to know and thanks for the feedback - some people just creates thread and when they solve their issue feels no urge to provide the final result/feedback.



just doing my bit.


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2012)

@ debarshi - can't say bro - I really don't have much knowledge on PSU/UPSwaveform Type - read something like those some years back with not much attention and when I used a corsair PSu with APC 700VA UPS the combo just worked and so far personally I've seen every APC UPS working good with corsair/cm psus.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 6, 2012)

debarshi said:


> Wow............ Way to go............ Any noise from PSU???



nothing...


----------



## anirbandd (May 29, 2013)

Mods may lock thread 

>>If you have nothing to post on an old thread like this please don't bump such threads .... Your post should be considered as trolling  ( worth infraction ) and you should have used the report button instead.<<


----------

